# ACTIVE RPG-ers



## Seregon (May 3, 2007)

Okay... our last post in here was about three weeks ago. So, out of curiosity, who here is an ACTIVE member willing to RPG - this means you're able to get/willing to get/are already getting - on here at least once a week. Anyone? If we get some people here, maybe we can toss around an idea for a new RPG with a good plot, and active members.


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2007)

i'll defiantely be there


----------



## elfgirl (May 3, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 3, 2007)

I could manage once a week or more, especially now that summer is approaching. Part of the reason I post as rarely as I do is that nobody else posts very often either. I check every now and then, but if nobody has posted in the threads I participate in, I don't bother to post either.

It seems, however, that I'm not the only person checking/wishing for more postage. Four people have stopped by here in the last five-six hours, which isn't a ton of people I admit, but it's certainly more than no-one.


----------



## YayGollum (May 3, 2007)

I am always here and was wondering where you people went. Looks like most of the others who were in on my The Stumbling Of Man Upon The Uttermost West story are too infrequent to be relied upon (Whoops, to any who read this and have your typically wonderful excuses  ) wouldn't interest you humans. I still have plenty of ideas for R. P. G. type things, but I am certain that I wouldn't create a thread like this if I didn't have a good idea ready. What's your idea, Seregon person?


----------



## Seregon (May 3, 2007)

Well, one thing I've been trying to come to terms with about my writing is the fact that I'm WONDERFUL with characters... absolutely teriffic... but my plots... meh. Even if I provided the plot, I would definitely not be the threadmaster (I have problems with open-endedness, which is wonderful only if you're RPGing with people who have the same problem).

My favorite idea so far is a group of people (good and bad - enemies and friends) who were rounded up by a group of men (evil... Easterlings, I think). In the middle of a forest, they manage to overwhelm the guards, but then there's the problem of where are they and will they be able to put up with each other long enough to survive their journey through it. Then of course, the little things that start popping up in the middle and after their journey.

Anyone who's the threadmaster can use my ideas for expansion or create their own. It's very open-ended, it allows for all types of characters, and the setting isn't really solid so you can have evil, gargantuan spiders or orcs or mountains or even dragons! Or anything else, really! Lol. I have to admit, out of the RPGs I've been in (three), I like Yay as a threadmaster.


----------



## YayGollum (May 3, 2007)

I thank you, of course, but, even though I've made several R. P. G. things, they always dissolve. Mayhaps I am an amazing threadmaster (as you call it) and have just had lots of bad luck. But oh well. I shall most likely continue to attempt stories. As to your idea, yes, it is achingly open-ended. I muchly enjoy attempting to focus such ideas. 

For an instance, this idea sounds a lot like a story that I made not too long ago. It was called ---> The Aftermath Of The War Of Wrath (A Rhyming Story) and was about a bunch of random beings who found themselves stranded on the bits of land that were left after the Valar types showed up and beat poor Mel up. I wished for popularly seen as good and evil types to have to work together to survive long enough to get back to what was left of Middle Earth, where they would most likely wish to kill each other or part peacefully after learning a bit about another kind. 

I could find and resurrect that old thread, since it didn't get very far, or we could start a new one, if you people would be more comfortable with working in the East, which nobody seems to know much about. In my version, there would probably have been a large focus on personalities and how they'd clash or mesh, plenty of fights between some who couldn't agree, especially when one sort would find more of their fellows to overwhelm the others, maybe some sea monsters or Mel beasties that everyone wouldn't mind teaming up against, lots of problems with mere survival. 

In your version, much of the same could happen. It looks like many are large fans of working in the Third and Fourth Ages, when the most familiar stuff happened, so my War Of Wrath allusion could turn some off. It isn't as if anyone would need to be a huge expert on First or Second Age stuffs, though, since it'd be all about the personalities. Also, in your version, we would have to figure out why these beings have been captured by a bunch of Easterlings.


----------



## Seregon (May 3, 2007)

I would prefer starting over - restarting an existing story has, to my knowledge, not been done successfully in any type of RPG setting. But I do like your idea, so long as the landscape wouldn't be like, totally barren (that was how I always pictured the east... like a desert everywhere). Going through various landscapes gives different characters advantages at different points, and makes the character face the inevitable question: "I *can* kill them all, but *should* I?" I kinda like that.


----------



## Majimaune (May 4, 2007)

Well I haven't been in the RPG section for a while but am looking to come back in except the hasn't been a new one that I have noticed recently that I want to join (actually I haven't noticed one at all) so I am interested. Now I start talking about RPGs I want one to start right now.

Also I am open for any idea really (except on that people are playing existing characters created by someone else. Someone tried to get me into one of those somewhere else and I refused). But yeah I will join almost anything.


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2007)

Cool. Well, I wrote at this Seregon person on one of those creepy IM things, and we came up with several ideas. As far as I know, he should be making a story and O. O. C. thread soon. It looks to be set in the far east, which nobody really knows much about, so there will be room for all kinds of freedom when it comes to environmental hazards or monsters and beasties. Each of the characters joining will have been captured by Easterlings who are currently obsessed with gathering as many beings as possible for some large sacrifice demanded by their priests. 

But! ---> On some trails where many bands of Easterlings are converging and very close to the site of the upcoming ceremony, the characters will escape. That's where the story will start. Lots of room for showing off personalities in the way they escape. After that, they will have no idea where they are and will have to team up to survive. Zealous Easterlings will be after them, monsters and beasties can be encountered in random settings, they'll have to stumble through little towns and hope not to get caught. 

None of the characters can know much about these lands. We're looking for many races and groups, so that it won't just be a bunch of good guys trying to get back home. I'll be playing an Orc and a Warg, at least. Lots of personality conflicts but enough outside dangers to keep the group together for safety.


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2007)

Interesting story. Well let me know when there is the O.O.C. thread.


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2007)

Here you go. ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18949 Have fun, then.


----------



## yhwh1st (May 7, 2007)

I'm not very good at starting RPG's (kinda like any college papers. hmmm...I think there might be a connection there...)  I'd like to join but it would help if I had a better idea as to where this is going. Who's starting the RP?


----------



## Seregon (May 7, 2007)

Technically, Yay is posting the threads since I can't. There's a link right above your post to the OOC thread.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 7, 2007)

Am here, as always. Sorry, Yay, but surgery has delayed me. Count me in!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 7, 2007)

I'm in too, though I don't want to be one of the dominating characters, if you know what I mean. I think it's time to resurrect Rosaline...


----------



## Daranavo (May 7, 2007)

*gives a silent bow*


----------



## Seregon (May 7, 2007)

Alright, people. Those who wish to join - just put your profiles in the OOC thread that Yay posted the link to. Once everyone's posted there... let's say by... Monday the 14th, no later (otherwise are you really active? It *is* more than a week since that thread was posted.), we'll get started.


----------



## Majimaune (May 8, 2007)

I was gonna say something now I forgot. Ummmmm... Nope not coming back to me.

I will say this though. DONT DROP OUT OF RPG'S IT IS NO FUN WHEN PEOPLE DO!!!

Also I just read your signature Sere while listening to a Weird Al song.


----------



## yhwh1st (May 8, 2007)

Don't worry. If I leave, I kill myself off. And if I don't, well, y'all are more than welcome to do that for me. But I won't though. There. I said it.


----------



## Seregon (May 8, 2007)

Yes, major props to Weird Al.

And Meg, thank you for saying you'd kill yourself off. So many people are afraid to kill off their characters, no matter the circumstance, so we wind up with nine characters who never die!!!

(btw, I love your avatar... Starbucks is addictive and precious and wonderful)


----------



## yhwh1st (May 9, 2007)

_MY Starbucks! Mine! Not yours!_ 



*shakes head* I'm sorry. What were we talking about?  



I agree with the killing of your own characters. It's not easy but kind of a must if you leave. You can always resurrect them for another RPG. Should we put something like that in the rules? That if you leave and don't kill off your own character an RP...lead...person...or whatever, can kill you off after a certain period of time. Something to consider, at least.


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

You know I have never killed a character off because I have never had to. I always want to though.


----------



## Seregon (May 9, 2007)

Ugh, not killing off characters! Sometimes, it's actually kind of nice, like when you really started hating them, or they were becoming difficult. Sometimes, it's just a relief to get rid of one or two. Yet people NEVER have temporary characters. It's always some character who never dies in any battle...

Anyway, yes, I shall write it in the thread - any absence of more than, let's say two to three weeks, can be punishable by character death. I'll try and keep track and PM a person or post something to the effect of 'You've been gone one week, please post.'


----------



## Ichigo (May 9, 2007)

lol thats not true... lol the healers of any sort and those who actually care... lol die... but then again... what do i know... lol PEACE LOVE AND CRABS


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> lol PEACE LOVE AND CRABS


You a canser or something like that? Also lol is creeping into the language. It might become a word soon! NOOO!!

I had something else to say but in my current state I cant think of it any more...you see I'm sick, sore throat, cold, headache, you know so if I dont post for a couple of days then thats why.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay... our last post in here was over 3 years ago.

Is there any active RP story-writers here on Tolkien Forums?

Just askin' ...

Oh yeah.... Its ok to kill off characters in RPs. I've done it when it became apparent I wasn't going to be able to carry on in a story. 
I've also done it when I got the irrits at other writers in the story as well. Some other writers don't like it, but I think its better than just ceasing to post.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll join an RPG, but I'm not the greatest writer.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool. I was hoping to stir up some interest with some light RP writing in the old Gray Hill Inn to see if there is anyone still interested in maybe getting something brewing as far as a tale. Going by the amount of traffic this place has these days, that may be tough. Still, I will be writing in this Inn from time to time in hopes some will join.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 26, 2010)

I might be interested in something like that. I'll see how it goes!


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 26, 2010)

So might I. Though after reading the first few posts and kind of skimming the thread I see no indication of when or where the Inn is set.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, so I wrote as it being an atypical inn somewhere in Middle Earth. 

I have no issues whatsoever building a tale in an inn, and if it gets traction with the writers interaction, then greatm start another thread that lays down more detail. But if one wants to get caught up in having the details set before they even attempt to try and write a character in, well, it will likely fail, especially in these times where few are around to partake. Just my opinion here.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 29, 2010)

So I haven't stepped foot in the RPing world for going on 3 years now...is there anyone here that is still RPing?


----------



## Halasían (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried to keep some RP interaction in an inn... but it seemed to have gotten little traction.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see that thread at all


----------



## Nienor (Jan 26, 2011)

I am new in this forum, but I am willing to be an active role player, providing my English is good enough for it. However, it's been several years since I stopped role playing, so I'll probably need some practice before getting in any serious RP. By the way, this is the first time I do it in English.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome again Neinor! I saw your post in the Grey Hill Inn and I thought it a good write! Your English is is pretty good! I posted there for my character, noting yur arrival at the inn! Glad you decided to join in!


----------



## Nienor (Jan 27, 2011)

Well deciding wasn't difficult! The difficult part for me is writing with such wide vocabulary, so I think this will help me improve my English =) I'm decided to continue writing, it would be wonderful to make that thread active again!


----------



## Halasían (Jan 27, 2011)

Its looking good so far in 2011! :*)


----------



## Nienor (Feb 2, 2011)

Here I go again. I am writing here because it didn't feel right to start a new thread to ask this. I am in trouble now for my next message at the Gray Hill Inn. I don't know exactly when it is set, but I think it is definetely in the middle of the 4th age. Now, I know my way with 3rd age geography, but I don't have a clue about anything later. So I was planning to make my character come from an indistinc human settlement around Eriador, but I don't know which places are inhabited or not. I would like to remedy my absolute lack of knowledge on this field but I only have the Silmarillion, the hobbit, the lord of the rings and the unfinished tales.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there Nienor...

You are correct about the 4. age.
The originally hostess (the beginner of the Gray Hill Inn), Mirelena posted this :


> ((OOC: I would have to say that we're in "Green Hill country." Probably in the fourth age... That's what I'm going with, anyway.  Look it up at: http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/ to get the whole description.))


 
I've just jumped in, like you, and started improvise.
Nobody knows that much about the fourth age anyway. It's just make believe...

I would say, that we are about 200 years into the fourth age...thats aprox. 100 years after King Ellesar (Aragorn) has past away, and all characters regarding TLOTR has left middle-earth, one way or another, exept for Celeborn, who now resides in Rivendell, insted of Elrond. (accordingly to Unfinish Tales or Lost Writings)

But you just go along....make up, and write, what ever you feel like...We do...:*p


Btw : TTF apparently uses the OOC : Out Of Character commenting
Sorry if I confuses the concept by using OCC : Off Character Chat...but thats what I'm used to.....


----------



## Nienor (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll write as soon as I figure out where does Nienor come from.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Nienor said:


> Thanks!! I'll write as soon as I figure out where does Nienor come from.


 Hehe...I already knows, where Nienor comes from...well, the Nienor of my story, that is....:*D
...but you have to wait, just a bit longer to be told.... :*p

...maybe there could be a connection between her and your Nienor...who knows?...


----------



## Halasían (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, what Tom said. :*)

Sometimes these "inns" settings are a bit vague, but I took the clue of it being well into the 4th age also. Since I've written a bit of history based on a character named 'Halasian' who first appeared in an RP tale in 2000 based in the years before the war of the ring, and that of his son (a part of which is posted in Annals of the Dunedain), the 4th age of it is mostly still being written. I tweaked things a bit to put the '4th Age Halasian' character that is at the Gray Hill Inn as a different character.

So yeah... I'm trying to keep up on this. Its been awhile since I've been involved in some RP writing that updated almost daily, instead of weekly or even monthly. I like it! I do tend to post somewhat concurrently with others just to keep my character up with the story with his perspective. I have to be careful not to try and over-think things.

And OOC, OCC, Word Aside.. I've used them all. I usually keep it to a minimum when in-story, and I usually size it down to make it less prominent than the story writing...

I think everyone is doing quite well in writing. :*up


----------



## Bethelarien (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to start RPing again, I've been lurking for several years (mainly because I've been busy, partly because I haven't found anything that struck my fancy recently). If we're going to get something really going and stick with it, I'm in.

I just HATE RPs that start out great and then just...fade.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 16, 2011)

TTF RPs are well known for their great beginnings!


----------



## Persephone (Feb 17, 2011)

Gúthwinë said:


> TTF RPs are well known for their great beginnings!


 
LOL! I agree! I have yet to see a great ending to _ANY_ of the RPGs I've joined.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

How do you end a RP?

New players are supposed to join in at any time, for renewal and to keep the story (or stories) going. A RPG is never ment to end...ever! :*p Just like the real world, people come and people go, but the world keeps turning...

Did Tolkien end Middle-Earth?

In my opinion, a RPG can stay dormant for weeks or months (and years), but it can never die. At any moment, a new player (or old for that matter) can enter an old game and wake it up again. That's the beauty of RP's; you never know whats going to happen next....


----------



## Halasían (Feb 18, 2011)

That's an interesting way of looking at it Tom. It's my opinion that when you add the 'G' to RP, you get the planned, scripted, set time sort of piece, whereas 'RP' is more a collaborative writing, free-form sort of piece. 

I was a part of a very active RP story that went on for about a year, then some of th ekey writers either quit writing to it altogether, or faded with sporadic posts. It was carried by a couple writers for nearly 3 years with a handful of posts.Then, a few more people got interested in the general storyline, and a 'sequel' of sorts took off. 

Addressing the 'beginning' issue. It does seem that many have a grand start, but quickly within a page bogs down story hook-wise or the writers lose interest and quit posting. Its a rare gem that sustains itself, and rarer still that one comes to a conclusion.


----------



## Nienor (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I am supposed to give interesting points of view but I can't say anything else apart from I agree. Some seven years ago I discovered the RP and the only reason I can think of for it to end is that no one writes on it again, or the site goes down. And I have seen both of them. 

I hope I can get into some exciting RP around here when I feel more confident with my writing.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 15, 2011)

(a month later) My apologies Ladfy Nienor for not being here to continue the Inn RP. Things got crazy busy at work, and I just hadn't the will to get on a computer after hetting home. Hopefully I'll get a post up there soon.


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2011)

Narya said:


> LOL! I agree! I have yet to see a great ending to _ANY_ of the RPGs I've joined.


 
It does help when half the crew doesn't vanish. :*eek:


So, who on here really IS still actively RPing. I'd like to get back into it, but only if I can find a dedicated crew. Going a week without posting is one thing, but much longer than that and the chance it'll ever get picked up again is slim to none. I know that everyone has real life to deal with, but if you're the kind of person who doesn't flake out on commitments in your real life, why should your online life be any different? Honestly, some of my best friends are people I've never "met". That doesn't mean they are any less worthy of my attention. :*(

...sorry that was a bit of a vent. Blame it on raging hormones. Dang this being pregnant thing! :*o


----------



## Uminya (May 2, 2011)

I've felt like doing some Tolkien-based RP fairly often, but I've had a hard time getting back into the RP-by-post format here. I got too accustomed to chat-based RP, and I can seldom think of enough to do/say in a post to fill it up to a respectable size.


----------



## Firawyn (May 2, 2011)

Ciryaher said:


> I've felt like doing some Tolkien-based RP fairly often, but I've had a hard time getting back into the RP-by-post format here. I got too accustomed to chat-based RP, and I can seldom think of enough to do/say in a post to fill it up to a respectable size.


 
Yea it is kinda hard to compete with the likes of Chrys and Ghorim. :*rolleyes:


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 3, 2011)

unfortunately, I don't have the time for proper RP'ing these days. It would only be 1-2 posts a week or so...
A couple of months ago, 3 of us tried to keep "The Grey Hill Inn" active, but it died out again, 'cause nobody else joined, and 3 RP'ers are just not enough.
But *Peeping-Tom* is still just sleeping under the Oak outside the Inn, and I do believe that *Nienor* sleeps beside him. He _can_ be awakened... I don't know about *Nienor* though...

With as few RP'ers as there are present at TTF, at present time, it will always be difficult to keep a RPG (whatever free or loose it may be) interesting enough to keep going beyond its starting period.

But I'm up to it, if we can gather at least 3-4 RP'ers. Depending on setup, Free/Loose or fixed RPG, either *Tom* or some NPC of mine shall join... Thou have been warned now... :*p


----------



## Ghorim (May 3, 2011)

Well, you know, I've kept a keen eye on the RPG section for a while now, looking to see if anything popped up. It's felt like a lonely vigil, but I'm glad to hear that there are at least some rumblings of interest.

Chrys and I do have our collaboration going at the moment... don't tell her, but I'm hoping to guilt her into posting a new entry soon. But I'm still interested in group projects.

Although what you guys have mentioned is true: I've never participated in a TTF RPG thread that came anywhere close to a conclusion. Usually they peter out just as all the narrative balls get to flying in the air, which is disappointing.

But that's the way it goes. It's hard to corral three or four people and hold their creative attention for months on end. Even with Chrys and I doing this two-person story over in the Glittering Caves (three years and running!), there have been long gaps in posting as both of us have had to contend with our life schedules and what-not.

I think the key to getting a new storyline going would require a couple of things: a solid core premise, of course, but also a strong, forward-moving narrative to keep everyone invested. This is something I have been largely guilty of in past RPs: getting lost in characterization, and bogging things down from a story perspective. I will always feel a bit guilty for overdoing it on "The Eastern Clans," which was a dwarf-centric RPG that showed a lot of potential.

It has to be sleek, stripped-down and quick to work, I'd say. We don't have the (wo)manpower to do any sort of epic narrative, I fear. Something lighthearted, with a doable goal for the characters to achieve... not, say, thwarting the second rising of the Shadow.


----------



## Halasían (May 15, 2011)

My apologies for letting things lapse here. A few months back I sort of went around the Tolkien sites and checked out the RP forums, and started into the lite 'inn' sorts to see what would transpire. I got into an epic tale on another site so have been concentrating on that. I do need to close out my character here at the inn though.

I agree with Firawyn on the week or so opinion. If I let things go too long, then I ed up spending all my available time re-reading the storyline to try and pick it up again, then work on a post. Its much better if the flow is a bit faster than that, but I cant stand it when a story gets going with a bunch of people and then two or three of them start posting about 10 times a day, out-distancing the others who usually just give up trying to follow and participate. Chances of that happening these days are slim I think.


----------



## Firawyn (May 15, 2011)

Ghorim, Halasian, I'd be open to starting a RP with one or both of you. :*)

Some years ago, I was involved with a really great RP called "Tharbad Rebuilt". The basic plot was that a group of people from Gondor set out to rebuild the city of Tharbad, sometime shortly after the War of the Ring. King Aragorn is ruling in the White City, but is not much help to those west of the Misty Mountains. (Tharbad is located a hop, skip, and a jump from the Shire, right between Bree and Moria)

I can rattle off more details but the point here was that it was a good story because characters/players of all types could just show up, find some reason to stick around (love, friendship, honor, need, nothing better to do, etc) and interact. It wasn't one of those stories that the characters went out and about and found adventure for, it was one where trouble (floods, evil elves, orcs, death o f a leader, family feuds, etc) came to the city and had to be dealt with. 

I'm saying all of those because that RP was going SO well, and then half the players up and vanished. This was back before the great merge of TTF and MERPG, and in the process, the whole damn thing was lost. I'd love to start that over again, just using the idea. For my part, I may see if I can remember some of the old stuff and work it in, but I'd be thrilled to have a chance to give that plot another go. 

If we did that plot, we may even be able to get HLGStrider involved. She was the only person aside from myself involved in the original one that is still active on TTF. 

Chrys, if you're watching this thread, I'd totally love you to hop on this one as well! :*)


----------



## Halasían (May 18, 2011)

I think I remember that Tharbad RP. I would read it intermittantly. Trying to remember what all was involved with that. I could possibly get into something in that style. 

I know from experience in my forum RP heyday of 2000-2002 that when a board upgrade came and people had to re-register, etc, that many people wouldn't do it and fell out of the RP. Lost a few to changes and forgetting to back them up too.

I'll put this board back on my active monitoring and see if something can get started.


----------



## Firawyn (May 21, 2011)

*claps* Yay for someone remembering Tharbad! I do agree that during the merge alot of people never bothered re-registering. I'm trying to remember all the people who were involved...Astaldo was one...he went off and started his own forum...I think it's listed in the member website section. I think there was another guy named Arivil, he was a brilliant writer. Ghorim, your writing reminds me a bit of him. He was just so thorough, and made his characters come to life in a way I've seldom seen. His opening scene (I'll never forget) had his half-elf character being chased by a bunch of orcs, shot by an arrow and having nearly bled to death by the time he reaches the gates of Tharbad, begging for help and apologizing for the fact that the orcs would be upon the city soon, having followed him. If we do this, I'd like to do the opening scene myself, and reproduce that idea. It was an excellent start - it showed where we were, what was happening in the wide world, and introduced all the plays by the way the react to immediate danger. 

WOOT! :*D


----------



## Uminya (May 21, 2011)

Moving the RPGs from TTF to MERPG and then back again really knocked the wind out of all the RP, unfortunately.


----------



## Halasían (May 22, 2011)

Yeah... stability is key to keeping RPs moving along. Changing sites & re-registering and all sounds, and is fairly easy, but it seems to have a devastating effect on RP stories.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I now have my very own internet at HOME! Woot! :*D

Point being, I've decided to head up a re-start of the Tharbad project. I'm going to work on an opening post and I'll write out some guidelines in an OOC thread. 

Halasian, you seemed interested. Anyone else want to join? I'll come back and post links later. I'm on my way out the door to work (bleh).


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 16, 2011)

Link to the OOC Thread.

Link to the RP



Okay, it's started. My characters are Cyryn, the half elf; and Dalin, who is a man of Gondor and on the Council of Tharbad.

I will post another segment from Dalin's point of view after a bit. Just wanted to get the threads up. :*)


----------

